# Any cheap trick/Hamer fans here??



## Chitmo

Found this today in a local pawn shop is you’re looking for some weirdness that was owned by famous people


----------



## Distortion

Nope. A girl at the Sunday jam fixed that for ever." I want you to want me" for several years every Sunday.


----------



## Yelir

Was expecting a guitar with 5 necks but close enough.


----------



## laristotle

Here's another Tom Peterson bass. $9,565.09
Hamer FB VIII Thunderbird 8 String Bass Tom Petersson Cheap Trick


----------



## Budda

No Chaparral bass, no care.


----------



## Milkman

I liked Cheap Trick.

I recall seeing them open up for Kiss back.....well, just back....

But as much as I enjoyed them, I’m not inclined to pay extra for anything just because of who owned it.

Those basses do have a hell of a unique, fat sound though.


----------



## laristotle

We play Surrender. Goes over well at gigs.


----------



## knight_yyz

I have a acquaintance who is the bassist in a Cheap Trick tribute band. i sent him the photo on facebook...


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> I have a acquaintance who is the bassist in a Cheap Trick tribute band. i sent him the photo on facebook...


Love the giant drum sticks.

I remember Carlos playing with those for a few seconds, while a cigarette dangled from the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Guncho

I believe Jeff Ament from Pearl Jam used a Hamer 8 string bass to get the distinctive sound on Jeremy.


----------



## knight_yyz

I saw Cheap Trick once. For the life of me I don't remember where or when. They put on a great show though. They probably opened up for someone at the Ex.


----------



## leftysg

I really like CT...some songs have a Beatles influence, to my ear anyway. I saw the Foos open for them at Bayfest.


----------



## gtrguy

Met Tom once when he wandered into a little music store I was working in. Super nice dude and really into gear- vintage, oddball, new, he was checking it all out.

Those basses sound super cool, really great for a trio situation.

@Guncho I believe Ament used a 12-string for that- four courses of 3 strings but same concept and it was definitely a Hamer.


----------



## colchar

Distortion said:


> Nope. A girl at the Sunday jam fixed that for ever." I want you to want me" for several years every Sunday.



Did she keep requesting the song, or did she actually want you to want her? And did you?


----------



## Distortion

colchar said:


> Did she keep requesting the song, or did she actually want you to want her? And did you?


she sang it with the house band. Always had to look at the lyrics on her phone. And she sucked as a singer. Wide as tall . It was just baaaaaad.


----------



## TB1

Chitmo said:


> Found this today in a local pawn shop is you’re looking for some weirdness that was owned by famous people
> 
> View attachment 290408
> View attachment 290410
> View attachment 290412





Chitmo said:


> Found this today in a local pawn shop is you’re looking for some weirdness that was owned by famous people
> 
> View attachment 290408
> View attachment 290410
> View attachment 290412





Chitmo said:


> Found this today in a local pawn shop is you’re looking for some weirdness that was owned by famous people
> 
> View attachment 290408
> View attachment 290410
> View attachment 290412


Hello
Where is this bass?
Still for sale?
Cheers!

TB


----------



## Sugar

I looked into that bass a while ago and my understanding is that it wasn’t actually owned by Tom but someone who previously owned it probably had Tom autograph the bass and pose for a picture with it.






Anyone recognize this Tom Petersson 8-string Hamer


Maybe if any pics of him using it on stage or maybe using in the studio.



www.hamerfanclub.com


----------



## TB1

Hey there!
I'm in Los Angeles 
I'm sure the bass wasnt owned by TP
It's a nice signer 
Is this bass still for sale?
Anyone that has any info regarding the bass can reach me directly at:
[email protected] 
I'm a serious buyer any help welcome 
Cheers!

TB


----------

